

140 Characters? Just Post A Picture On DailyBooth (YC S09) - suvike
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/18/140-characters-thats-a-lot-of-writing-just-post-a-picture-on-dailybooth/

======
billclerico
i love the site, but the real congrats are on the traction. the numbers speak
for themselves.

~~~
jmtame
if you meet the founders, ask to see all of their business cards. one of the
coolest things i've ever seen.

~~~
quizbiz
care to explain? pictures?

~~~
siong1987
<http://dailybooth.com/blog/?p=160>

They feature their users' pics at the back of each business card.

------
tetsuo13
Direct link to site without the TechCrunch article: <http://dailybooth.com/>

In Chrome, the front page has many broken images, the live map page is blank
other than a caption at the bottom-left, and viewing the site's blog via the
link at the bottom produces an error about an invalid user.

~~~
windsurfer
In Firefox, you get a different interface if you use 3.0 compared to 3.5

------
run4yourlives
I wonder what the monetization strategy is. Can anyone share anything?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Looks like a free-volume system. They give it away and make up the short fall
by volume ;0)>

------
misterbwong
Cool site. The idea seems so simple (not a bad thing) and it looks like it's
gaining lots of traction. I don't know that I'd become a part of the network,
but I can see the appeal.

Does anyone know what idea this YC group started with? I get the feeling this
startup is of the "bite off a small piece of a bigger problem" type and that
it will grow into its original intention over time.

~~~
suvike
I believe Jon & Co. were working on DailyBooth for some time before YC (see
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=479352>). I'm not sure if/how YC changed
their focus/strategy, though.

~~~
jedc
It was definitely up and running before he applied to YC.

Since then he's also launched a music startup, but I'm guessing that's not
part of YC. (Can't remember the URL, though.)

~~~
pclark
moof.com

------
wmeredith
Nice sign-up form. Big fields, good contrast.

~~~
access_denied
I second that.

------
wyw
What kind of storage costs would they be paying for all that binary data? I'm
guessing they're using Amazon Simple Storage, which is not expensive, but in
that kind of volume I'm sure it adds up. Great idea, though. Thumbs up and
best of luck.

------
Tichy
I must admit I would never have guessed that that kind of thing would be
worthwhile to implement. Kudos and good luck to DailyBooth.

------
paul9290
Great site/idea. Should be huge. Twitter and Facebook statuses now seem stale
to me!

cheers

------
sho
I will never get over what a weird name "Daily Booth" is. Booth!?

~~~
breck
I like the name a lot. I don't remember if I liked it at first. But now I
clearly get the association with photo booth(and the reference to all of those
1 picture a day for 7 years youtube videos).

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Me too, plus the "Daily" part reminds you you're supposed to keep going back.

Must be a regional thing, on seeing the name photographs was the first thing
that came to mind - perhaps it's cause I can't afford to eat out at posh
restaurants??

~~~
sho
_"Must be a regional thing"_

Yeah, probably, always is. Whereas I literally have to imagine what they even
mean by "photo booth", I don't think I've ever actually seen a dedicated
"booth" for photos. Unless they mean like those vending machines? I've never
seen one of them in Australia but have seen them in Japan.

Anyway as long as their target market gets it - and they seem to, judging by
the positive messages here - it's fine.

------
omouse
fucking TechCrunch and all its Twitter-related trash. Fuck you MG Siegler for
not switching subjects once in a while :/

------
mr_bill
Is this another startup where most of the growth comes from people sharing
porn?

~~~
dannyr
did you browse the site? i didn't see any NSFW pictures there.

~~~
axod
Better add some quick so it's monetizable ;)

